# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great Holiday Season! Enjoy the family time, hunting, peace and quiet to yourself; Whatever makes it special for you.

My son is 1 1/2 now and I'm excited to see him have the magical experience of Christmas this year. It's going to be a special one at my house this year. Time to take a break from hunting and enjoy Christmas through a toddlers eyes...

Thought these would be appropriate for this post... 

















- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! santas got one less helper.


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone on here.

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best to one and all.


----------

